# Knees!



## angusstuart (Mar 23, 2012)

I worked in the building trade all my life and my knees are shot from it. They've given me jip for 20 years now but lately its getting pretty unbearable especially in the cold. Doctors can operate and all that but I rather wouldn't if I don't have to. Has anyone here had any luck improving knee / joint pain or managed to loosen them up at all through something easy I can do at home?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 23, 2012)

Unfortunately it seems that if anything else was an option, your doctor would have already told you about it. Some of these surgeries are complicated but will help in the long run, you may be of your knee for a while, but I personally think it'll be worth it after. But, I'm one of those people that follows what doctors say to the dot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2012)

angusstuart said:


> I worked in the building trade all my life and my knees are shot from it. They've given me jip for 20 years now but lately its getting pretty unbearable especially in the cold. Doctors can operate and all that but I rather wouldn't if I don't have to. Has anyone here had any luck improving knee / joint pain or managed to loosen them up at all through something easy I can do at home?



Taking the supplement MSM (methylsulphonylmethane) has helped me in the past with knee pain at work. It's a joint sulfur necessary for the support of the connective tissue and healthy cartlidge. Glucosamine Sulfate also helps to maintain the structural integrity of joints and connective tissue. You need to give it at least a month before judging your particular results. Any gentle movement will help to loosen them up, like light cycling if possible. Massage with Magnesium Oil may help, as it relaxes the muscles. I personally would exhaust all alternatives before going under the knife.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

Regular exercise is of course the best remedy but I realize that this can get difficult. 

I must say that I have two friends who have had knee joint surgery done, and the effect is night-and-day.  After a short recovery period they can sit cross-legged and walk for hours on end, absolutely no pain. 

Knee pain really is something we have solved with modern science, but, it does mean surgert.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 25, 2018)

This is an older thread but thought I'd bring it up and make a few comments.  I'm 80 soon and have been dealing with an advancing arthritic knee since I was 57, my first visit to MD for evaluation.  I worked out at gyms and danced for many years, for a lot of wear and tear.

I recently went thru a staph infection that I believe was from a needle from an injection and it was horrific.  Spent 4.5 months in hospital/rehabs and have been home now over a year and so happy to be out of these rehabs and walking as I do.

I hear many talk about how they are happy since they did a replacement but then I read some knee replacement forums and read some of the horror stories and I have so much fear to do that surgery.   I did a hip replacement in 2010 and left me with a lot of complications which I believe caused more knee issues from that surgery.

I learned a lot of PT in those rehabs and do them at home, use ointments and knee supports.   Use a walker.   
I take many supplements for joint supports and go back and forth in my mind about TKR.  

Comments...


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2018)

I know a lady who had a knee replacement and she was very happy with it.  She could hardly get up steps before it.  I now have arthritic knees and I go for a time with no pain and then I don't know what does it but it will hurt so bad.  I have taken NSAI for it and it helps.  I think physical therapy is a good thing, too.  I tried some exercise on my own for it and it made it worse.  So I'm afraid to do it on my own now.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 26, 2018)

I had total knee replacement in October of 2016. My left knee now works great and is pain free.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 26, 2018)

I had partial right knee surgery in 2004,every morning since the surgery I continue to do the exercises my therapist gave me. Its the 1st thing I do when I get out of bed. 
I'm a life long walker,doing the exercises helps the knee before I take my 1st walk in the morning.
There are some days when my knee feels stiff or sore,I'll ice it for a couple minutes,before I go to bed,I'll take an Aleve,next morning I feel fine.
My apt is on the 3rd floor in our co-op apt complex,always take the stairs whenever I'm leaving,try not to take elevator when I return Sue


----------



## jaminhealth (May 26, 2018)

I've read so many stories on the knee replacements and some good but then there are the ones with so many problems and so much can go wrong with almost all surgeries.  I listen to an MD on the radio every weekend here in LA and he says as long as one can bend the knee and walk there is cartildge there, with the surgery all cart is gone..we're living with plastic and metal.  

So much boils down to one's age and their lifestyle.  After a good night's sleep I feel pretty good but as the day goes on, I get stiffer and more pain, goes with the territory of it all.
Many still want to travel and I don't...been that route and content with where I am today.

I'm still considering PRP injections if I can spring for the money, holding my breath for insurance to come to the rescue, so far they pay nothing for these injections.  PRP is said to  keep us from those invasive surgeries.  I had Prolo injections in my shoulder over 10 yrs ago and got 3 yrs of pain free relief...so I KNOW they work.  Like everything else, newer and more expensive processes keep coming up.


----------



## Timetrvlr (May 26, 2018)

When I was 50 my knees hurt so much that when we went to the mall, I had to sit on the bench for a bit after walking in from the parking lot.  I had a great Doctor who thought outside the box a bit and he told me  I must build up the muscle around my knees. He suggested a bicycle because it would be a low-impact exercise so I went to Walmart and bought an 18 speed mountain bike reasoning that I was terribly out of shape and would need all the gears I could get. I was sure right about that, for a long time I could only ride on fairly level roads. After a while, I started challenging a hill every day. After months, I made it to the top without stopping.
Throughout my 50’s and 60’s I was really into mountain biking and my knees never hurt! Coincidentally, I wasn’t ever short of breath anymore and likely had the heart of a racehorse. In my early 70’s my balance deteriorated so badly that I had to retire the mountain bike and ride a stationary bike every night while watching the news. When the news is aggravating, I pedal faster.

I'm 80 now and still exercising and have only occasional knee pains.


----------



## jaminhealth (May 26, 2018)

Timetrvlr said:


> When I was 50 my knees hurt so much that when we went to the mall, I had to sit on the bench for a bit after walking in from the parking lot.  I had a great Doctor who thought outside the box a bit and he told me  I must build up the muscle around my knees. He suggested a bicycle because it would be a low-impact exercise so I went to Walmart and bought an 18 speed mountain bike reasoning that I was terribly out of shape and would need all the gears I could get. I was sure right about that, for a long time I could only ride on fairly level roads. After a while, I started challenging a hill every day. After months, I made it to the top without stopping.
> Throughout my 50’s and 60’s I was really into mountain biking and my knees never hurt! Coincidentally, I wasn’t ever short of breath anymore and likely had the heart of a racehorse. In my early 70’s my balance deteriorated so badly that I had to retire the mountain bike and ride a stationary bike every night while watching the news. When the news is aggravating, I pedal faster.
> 
> I'm 80 now and still exercising and have only occasional knee pains.



Thanks and I do cycle a bit on my recumbent bike BUT the staph infection and then arthroscopic (cleaning out) surgery in 2017, set me way back and damaged my OA knee more.  This is an unusual mess.   My knee all got worse after hip replacement at 72 and shorter leg outcome etc...nerve damage...many complications.   thanks for your story.   j


----------

